# Electrical Apprenticeship At My Age?



## Z88 (Jun 28, 2012)

I’m going to be 24 in two weeks. Do you guys think that is too old to be starting an electrical apprenticeship?
I wanted to be an electrician since I was in high school, but my parents pushed me to go to college instead. I graduated and quickly found out that I would much rather work with my hands (I was a bricklayer in the summer and on breaks in college). I tried to get in the electrical union right away but work was slow at the time in 2010. I found out that they were not placing anyone. I also tried bricklayers at the time and they were slow too. Even to this day 95% of the bricklayers are laid off where I live. After these two failed attempts I tried private electrical contractors. Even the ones that had work didn’t want to hire me because they said I’m overqualified. I also tried countless manufacturing facilities for industrial electrician apprenticeships, but all of those openings seemed to always go to plant workers or their children. I also couldn’t get a job pertaining to my degree so I ended up working at a lumber yard for 13 months until last August when I got a job welding in a John Deere factory. I found a better welding job closer to home in December and I’m making pretty decent money (+ 2 weeks paid vacation, 401K, all the overtime I want, etc). I’ve received three raises since I’ve started and was told in my last review that more are on the way. My supervisor wants me to go into management when a position opens. However, recently a non-signatory electrical contractor got my name off of the ABC list and is willing to give me an apprenticeship. I have to decide soon though. They do all commercial and industrial. No residential.
I understand that I would be taking a pretty big pay cut. Even if I went union, it would take 3.5 – 4 years to surpass what I am making now / hr. My greatest concern is getting laid off if the economy gets worse (I think it will) and then ending up in a retail job. I know a Master Electrician that works at Home Depot. He says that the contractors have all Apprentices doing the work with one Journeyman supervising. He’s in his 40s and claims that the industry has become so cut-throat now that if he had the opportunity to do it over again and be something else he would. I don’t want to make low pay for 5 years only to be without a job when I get my Journeyman card. So, do you guys think it is worth leaving the job I have now to be an electrician? Or, would I be a fool to do so? 
NOTE: The Steamfitters Union has ads on the radio here for Apprenticeships. I was thinking about applying. What are your opinions on Steamfitter vs. Electrician?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Z88 said:


> I’m going to be 24 in two weeks. Do you guys think that is too old to be starting an electrical apprenticeship?
> I wanted to be an electrician since I was in high school, but my parents pushed me to go to college instead. I graduated and quickly found out that I would much rather work with my hands (I was a bricklayer in the summer and on breaks in college). I tried to get in the electrical union right away but work was slow at the time in 2010. I found out that they were not placing anyone. I also tried bricklayers at the time and they were slow too. Even to this day 95% of the bricklayers are laid off where I live. After these two failed attempts I tried private electrical contractors. Even the ones that had work didn’t want to hire me because they said I’m overqualified. I also tried countless manufacturing facilities for industrial electrician apprenticeships, but all of those openings seemed to always go to plant workers or their children. I also couldn’t get a job pertaining to my degree so I ended up working at a lumber yard for 13 months until last August when I got a job welding in a John Deere factory. I found a better welding job closer to home in December and I’m making pretty decent money (+ 2 weeks paid vacation, 401K, all the overtime I want, etc). I’ve received three raises since I’ve started and was told in my last review that more are on the way. My supervisor wants me to go into management when a position opens. However, recently a non-signatory electrical contractor got my name off of the ABC list and is willing to give me an apprenticeship. I have to decide soon though. They do all commercial and industrial. No residential.
> I understand that I would be taking a pretty big pay cut. Even if I went union, it would take 3.5 – 4 years to surpass what I am making now / hr. My greatest concern is getting laid off if the economy gets worse (I think it will) and then ending up in a retail job. I know a Master Electrician that works at Home Depot. He says that the contractors have all Apprentices doing the work with one Journeyman supervising. He’s in his 40s and claims that the industry has become so cut-throat now that if he had the opportunity to do it over again and be something else he would. I don’t want to make low pay for 5 years only to be without a job when I get my Journeyman card. So, do you guys think it is worth leaving the job I have now to be an electrician? Or, would I be a fool to do so?
> NOTE: The Steamfitters Union has ads on the radio here for Apprenticeships. I was thinking about applying. What are your opinions on Steamfitter vs. Electrician?


Please do not reduce the size of your words because no one can read them.

No you are not to old in fact your just a kid..:laughing:


Electrician is better than steamfitter but if you can learn that trade as well then you will be worth even more.

Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

24? Lol I started when I was 29 (now 30)

Do it!


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I didn't start mine till I was 33.


----------



## fromthegroundup (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm 6 weeks in to my 5 year union apprenticeship... and i'm 25. I don't feel too old at all. I'm also working with another first year that is 27. It's all good man.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

why not look up your local habitat for humanity, volunteer sometime
wiring their homes. help them with a couple dozen, wiring projects
take some night classes in electricity at local jc. see how you like it.

ask about getting in electrical maintenance at your planT, you work at.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

steamfitter.


there's never enough steam to go around.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

```
My supervisor wants me to go into management when a position opens.
```
Stay where you are; climb the ladder. It appears that you have been tagged as a prospect for bigger and better things... I'd let it ride for a while. 

There are absolutely no guarantees of employment in the electrical field, especially in this economy. But, at only 24 years of age, you have plenty of time to watch what happens to the industry. So, if the country gets back on a building and/or manufacturing blitz, you might at least gain a bit more financial stability by switching careers.

Hell, you COULD end up running John Deere some day! :thumbsup:

You just never know.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JHFWIC said:


> I didn't start mine till I was 33.


Age 34 for me. This was back in '78. I was the second oldest, when taking the related schooling. A couple of younger apprentices told us that we were cheating some of the younger people out of a good trade. 
My reply was."It took nine years of bidding to get this job".


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kid, go watch the movie "40 year old Virgin.".....





I'ts never too late in my opinion. One of my sisters decided to start selling real estate when she turned 55. She was always a housewife/mom/ soccer delivery unit up till then with only an associates degree, from thirty yrs before that. She has made close to a million now and its been less than ten years and during a huge real estate slump. Go for what ever it is you want to do in life.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

I started the apprenticeship when I was 27. I know of at least 6 guys over 40 and a couple over 50 that are apprentices. One apprentice I work with is collecting his pension from a grocery store union. He did that for 28 years, retired, started collecting his pension and is now working for us and will be turning out in a couple months. You're never to old.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Give me a break you are a baby, compared to some just starting in the trade.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kids say the Darndest things.......


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

You are alwaqys getting older and you will get older even if you sit on the couch for the next 50 years. In 1 case you would become an electrician in the other you would get a fat butt. In my 20s I was so eager to get rich quick and failed to win any lotteries or bet on Microsoft stocks but I did return to the electrical trade at about 25 to start my apprenticeship over. I am now 56 and no regrets.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

wildleg said:


> steamfitter.
> 
> 
> there's never enough steam to go around.


plenty of steam.. not enough pipe!!:laughing:


Oh, and 24 isnt old.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a 3rd term apprentice who is 47...


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think you would be too old. I'm a 24 year old first year apprentice and out of the seven other apprentices in my classes, there are two older than me. One is probably around 27 and another is probably in his mid 30s.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Z88 said:


> I’m going to be 24 in two weeks. Do you guys think that is too old to be starting an electrical apprenticeship?





:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Dude, you are* 24*. I have clothes older than you :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

The first apprenticeship class I taught had a woman in it that was more than twice your age. Electricians work with way cooler stuff than steam fitters (literally & figuratively). Basically, you have to ask yourself which job will make you happier, but you still have time to think it over.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

im 28 and my last 5 apprentices were. 20, 21, 31, 46, and 52.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea steam fitting is always the same stuff, and now most of it is pre fabbed before it even gets to site. I watch those guys at work drilling shots in the slab alllll day every day. I think electrical is the way to go, personally if I had a choice between this and any other trade it would be a lineman or HVAC. Other than that not much else is as interesting. This trade can get repetitive sometimes but not nearly as much as some of the others IMO.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Sad that 24 is still considered a "kid" these days.

Just goes to show how much longer everything takes these days. 16+ years of school, then 5-10 years before you can be considered a vet in whatever you decide to do for a living.


----------



## critter done (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah .Hey I just turned 37 and about to start my 2nd year .I won't lie to you there has been highs and lows.Many days I question whether i made the right choice.I work for a tough boss and his journeyman is no sweetheart;but ya'know what?Anything worth having or acquiring probably should take alot of work and risk and investment.This entitlement way of thinking has to go or this country is in bad shape down the road.Sorry I get to preachy at times...as far as pay goes learn how to use coupons.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

critter done said:


> Yeah .Hey I just turned 37 and about to start my 2nd year .I won't lie to you there has been highs and lows.Many days I question whether i made the right choice.I work for a tough boss and his journeyman is no sweetheart;but ya'know what?Anything worth having or acquiring probably should take alot of work and risk and investment.This entitlement way of thinking has to go or this country is in bad shape down the road.Sorry I get to preachy at times...as far as pay goes learn how to use coupons.


Do you like drilling holes in wood studs,at the age of 37?
It's even more fun when you turn 57. I expescially like crawling in attics,
and under houses. it feels good at 57.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Landscapers here all have nice trucks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Sad that 24 is still considered a "kid" these days.
> 
> Just goes to show how much longer everything takes these days. 16+ years of school, then 5-10 years before you can be considered a vet in whatever you decide to do for a living.


I would love to go back to this in 25 years and see how your prospective changed.

(Crap, I will be 72)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Z88 said:


> I’m going to be 24 in two weeks. Do you guys think that is too old to be starting an electrical apprenticeship?


Holy unreadable post Batman. :blink:


Please use standard font, size and hit the enter key once in a while.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Christ, I had to get out my reading glasses for that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I would love to go back to this in 25 years and see how your prospective changed.
> 
> (Crap, I will be 72)


Alright, I'll bite.

At what point does a person become an "adult"?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> At what point does a person become an "adult"?


I am not saying you are not an 'adult' just saying your perspective will always be changing.

When I was 24 I thought a I knew a lot, when I was 34 I thought 24 year olds were naive and I knew a lot, At 43 ....... and on and on.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I am not saying you are not an 'adult' just saying your perspective will always be changing.
> 
> When I was 24 I thought a I knew a lot, when I was 34 I thought 24 year olds were naive and I knew a lot, At 43 ....... and on and on.


But the only perspective you will keep is that 20 somethings are still kids? :laughing:


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

I started my apprenticeship at 34. Lost a job, wife, house and several cars. Not mad about the wife. That was a benefit.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> At what point does a person become an "adult"?


Takes longer for some than others


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Steamfitter that sounds interesting cuz I got buckets of steam . Oh crap where did it all go it was just there.:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I started when I was 23 and did fine. Now I'm 30 and a Journeyman and doing dandy.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I started when I was 23 and did fine. Now I'm 30 and a Journeyman and doing dandy.


You started at 23 and at thirty are teaching electrical classes. That is something to be quite proud of. Quite an accomplishment. Or to put it better- a standout in the crowd. 







Now bug off.....:thumbsup:


----------



## cortez (Oct 23, 2011)

Definitely not too old if you keep in mind that you want to advance by going to get your own license. 

Your own license equals more "pull", responsibility and thus more money and satisfaction.

The extra effort is priceless. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> You started at 23 and at thirty are teaching electrical classes. That is something to be quite proud of. Quite an accomplishment. Or to put it better- a standout in the crowd.


I'm probably not qualified enough yet to be teaching anyone anything, but they're just apprentices. You can teach them the wrong stuff and they won't know any better :laughing:


----------



## Z88 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well thanks for all the perspective guys. I just wanted to know if it was common for people to go into electrical at an older age (I know 24 isn't old, but you know what I mean). Every Electrician I know started right out of High School.

I think I'm going to ride it out as a welder for now where I'm at until next Spring / Summer. I'll only be 25 (I'd be a Journyman right when I reach adulthood)! By next year when I would potentially start my apprenticeship, I'll have the rest of my student loans paid off and some more money saved. That way I'll be in a better position in case I get laid off. Trades like electrical, carpentry, masonry, even plumbing are really slow here. My Dad is a Union Bricklayer and has only worked 2 weeks out of the last 2 years. When I tried to get in I talked to guys that haven't picked up a trowel since Nov. of 2009.

Unless I come to work high or start scraping a bunch of stuff, I have a pretty secure job. It gets damn hot inside the shop (Friday it was 115 degrees), but it is paying my bills. In this economy that is all a guy can ask for. I've got it a lot better than many people I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwimes2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Z88 said:


> I’m going to be 24 in two weeks. Do you guys think that is too old to be starting an electrical apprenticeship?


I'm 35.. and I was wondering if I was too old to start an apprenticeship


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

volunteer for your local habitat for humanity, wiring houses, framing ,plumbing excetra.
See if you like it, if you do you pursue electrical career.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I`ve heard of a car mechanic in his early 50`s starting an apprenticeship. He just want to find a new career after 30+ years working on cars.

My company once had a woman (don`t know here age but was north of 40 for sure) who was a professor at the University of Toronto working out on the slab as a pre-apprentice. 

If people like them can start an apprenticeship at their age, someone at 24 should have no problems.


----------



## Lightening (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm 26 and starting school in 2 weeks. I also went to school, got a BS, and don't enjoy the career path I chose so I'm making a change that I'll enjoy more!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> .
> 
> If people like them can start an apprenticeship at their age, someone at 24 should have no problems.


And now he's 27


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

If there's one thing I learned going to college and different schools within the same city is that age is totally unrelated to your study field and career, all that matter is where you come from and where you're heading. It also changes every year and after doing 4 years Graphic Design in college where most people were my age (16 to 20), a few where in their 30's and even of most already had done previous studies, we were all on the same foot from day one to graduation. Now I'm almost done tradeschool and my class is full of dumbass teenagers and I think we're only 3 over 22yo and acting as adults. Let me tell you I won't have much competition with all these brats to find a job in a few months. However, just a few years ago, these classes used to be full of people 30's and over, one of our teacher who's in his 40's took is course here and was a student of another of our teacher in her 50's.

As far what is considered a kid, it's all about the attitude and spirit.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

David C said:


> As far what is considered a kid, it's all about the attitude and spirit.


That's true, just ask Jared from Subway or Gary Glitter.


----------

